# Big Dial Thermometer Or Digital Mashmaster



## clean brewer (9/10/08)

Hello all,

Before I decide on getting a Thermometer for my Mash Tun, just seeing if I would be better off getting a Bi Metal Thermometer or the Mashmaster Digital Mash Tun/Hlt Thermometer as below?

http://www.mashmaster.com/p/365733/mashmat...r-dei-106-.html

Was thinking that the Digital one would be alot handier as I could use it for HLT, Mash Tun and/or Controlling fridge..

Thoughts


----------



## schooey (9/10/08)

I hate bagging products, and I guess the MM Bi Metal's are ok for the dough, but if I were you and wanted to go for a dial thermo, buy a Tel-tru


----------



## mika (9/10/08)

Can't see how you'd use it to control your mash tun unless you have a direct fired Mash tun :huh:
It's the ducks nuts for HLT control, for mash temps use a digital stick thermometer (also available from said supplier) and for controlling the fridge go a fridgemate, the probe on the latest ones doesn't seems to rust as bad as the earlier versions, but then I was probably abusing it.


----------



## clean brewer (10/10/08)

mika said:


> Can't see how you'd use it to control your mash tun unless you have a direct fired Mash tun :huh:
> It's the ducks nuts for HLT control, for mash temps use a digital stick thermometer (also available from said supplier) and for controlling the fridge go a fridgemate, the probe on the latest ones doesn't seems to rust as bad as the earlier versions, but then I was probably abusing it.



Didnt think of that, I was only thinking of it to get a digital reading of the temp of grain in the tun, not so much to control it..

I guess I could just use a digital stick thermometer for everything???


----------



## afromaiko (10/10/08)

clean brewer said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Before I decide on getting a Thermometer for my Mash Tun, just seeing if I would be better off getting a Bi Metal Thermometer or the Mashmaster Digital Mash Tun/Hlt Thermometer as below?
> 
> ...



I have a Mashmaster Bi-metal dial one and while it looks great bit I've personally had problems with it sticking and not showing the correct current temp. Anyway, I'm in the process of changing to a Mashmate digital once I finish putting it together. However I was in Jaycar the other day buying the box and other bits for it, and noticed the below thermometer which looked like it would be alright.

http://jaycar.com.au/productView.asp?ID=XC0224

Also have a read of this

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=18110

and this..

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=25715


----------



## yardy (10/10/08)

i like the look of the jaycar therm for the price


----------



## Fents (10/10/08)

schooey said:


> I hate bagging products, and I guess the MM Bi Metal's are ok for the dough, but if I were you and wanted to go for a dial thermo, buy a Tel-tru



just looked these up and all i do is :icon_drool2: im sold a bit down the track, will hit you up and see which one you recommend for brewing.


----------



## therook (10/10/08)

I believe that this digital thermometer that Gryphon Brewing sells is also excellent.

Link

Rook


----------

